# NOMINATE! Best new skyscraper of 2004



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Nominate your 3 best new skyscrapers in 2004. Must be completed in this year!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*1. SwissRe, City of London*







































*2. ???*





*3. ???*



(not sure about my 2nd and 3rd choices yet ... I need time to think about this. I'll edit my post when I've decided)


----------



## orion citizen (Nov 7, 2004)

do not care for the 2nd and 3thd the SwissRe is the best


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

SwissRE
World Tower, Sydney
third one...i dunno, don't know much good 2004 skyscrapers. don't check their finish dates really..


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Triumph Palace.*
Europe's Tallest since of 20th December of 2003, when it was topped out at 264,1 meters.

*picture of unfinished TP about month ago. it will finish on 30th December.*


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Sparrow Hills* tower 1
Europe's 4th Residential Tallest and 16th Europe's Tallest. 188.2 meters to tall it is just 2 meters shortly of Turning Torso in Malmo.

some july photos


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

swiss re will win this and thats my nomination.


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Swiss Re is the only one and the best ever


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Swiss Re, London
Vinoly, Amsterdam
Torre Akbar, Barcelona


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

I only got 2 so far...

Swiss Re

Time Warner Center:


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Swiss Re, London

Time Warner Center

Sorry savethewtc, for cramping your style


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Goldman Sachs, or whatever that is in Jersey City.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Swiss Re, London
Goldman Sachs, New Jersey
Langham Place Office Tower, Hong Kong


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Chalk one more for SwissRe


----------



## ulex (Dec 1, 2003)

I thought SwissRe was completed in 2003 :dunno:
Can anybody tell me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

SwissRe topped out in November 2002, but the building wasn't 100% finished until April 2004.


----------



## Brizer (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, it is clear which one gets the booby prize: Triumph Palace, Moscow. It should be named Travesty Tower. What a clunker!
World Tower, Sydney, is better than average, as is its companion, Latitude Tower. Time-Warner is impressive; I don't know Goldman Sachs.
With a small reservation, Swiss Re it is.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

mmh @ emporis http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/sa/03/tp/ swissre building won the award for 2003?

ok...i also nominate the swiss re building. if it is not possible then Taipei 101


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

You forgot to tell where Sparrow hills are, Moscow or Kiev?

It is very confusing with Swiss Re. How can it be the winner in 2003 on Emporis and 2004 on skyscrapercity? What is the official date for completion?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Sparrow Hills in Moscow.

Complex in Kiev is not finished yet.


----------



## kafarek (Jun 2, 2004)

Sparrow Hill :bash:


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

Bloomberg Tower-New York
Time Warner Center-New York
Langham Place Office Tower-Hong Kong


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Taipei 101!


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

ENDOPHINS said:


> Bloomberg Tower-New York
> Time Warner Center-New York
> Langham Place Office Tower-Hong Kong


I would've said Bloomberg Tower too, but it's not completed yet.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

SwissRe, London
Taipei 101, Taipei
Time Warner Center, NYC


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Time Warner Center
Triumph Palace
might think of something else later.


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

Time Warner Center-New York and Triumph Palace


----------



## future.architect (Jun 10, 2004)

only one nomination from me

30 st marys axe, london (aka swiss re)


----------



## petey (Nov 10, 2004)

hm.. i assume that Swiss Re will probably win this contest..

but well.. here's the newly finished Central World Trade Tower in Bangkok, Thailand.
its crown changes colors, graphics, and animations every once in a while. 









(picture from Jo)

and these pictures are from Chad.

















(the thai flag is animated also)


----------



## ÎNÃÐÄþTÅT (May 1, 2004)

only one nomination from me: AGBAR TOWER, BARCELONA


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Swiss Re is one of world's best skyscrapers as well as one of my favorite skyscrapers and I love it very much but according to Emporis (I'm tended to trust it) it was completed in 2003 so logically it cannot be nominated for 2004. Of course unless somebody is going to provide a proof that it was really completed in 2004.

Now my nominations are:

1. Time Warner Center, NYC, USA









2. One Churchill Place, London, UK









3. Europa Tower, Vilnius, Lithuania


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Emporis can never be trusted imo. They think 12 storie buildings are Skyscrapers. My vote goes to Swiss Re


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

1) Swiss Re, London
2) Torre Agbar, Barcelona










3) Langham Place, Hong Kong


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, so is anybody going to provide a more trusted source about the real completion date of Swiss Re? It would be weird if it becomes a winner of Emporis in 2003 and winner of SSC in 2004.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

@coth

do you really think that Moscow's "Triumph Palace" or these "Sparrow Hills" commieblocks are nicer than Time Warner center or Swiss Re? :|


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

TP have all chances to win Emporis 2004.

Time Warner is nice, but too typical...


----------



## Vlad the Great (Jul 22, 2004)

My nominations:
1. Time Warner Center NYC
2. Times Square Tower NYC
3. Bloomberg Tower (If you will count that) if not then I'll add the Goldman Sachs tower in Jersey City. Here's a pic that HKSkyline posted and at about 240 meters it's not that small at all..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Why does noone talk about Taipei 101? According to Emporis and the Skyscraperpage diagram it was completed in 2004.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^
Maybe because it's ugly as hell?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

swiss re, taipei 101, triumph palace, tower palace three


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I am 100% certain that SwissRe was officially completed in 2004! 

I followed this building's construction from the laying of its foundations, right through to the official opening ... and I can assure you it was completed in 2004.

If you need any further proof, then just look at the prize it won from RIBA (Royal Institute of British Architects). It won the best architecture prize in October, given to buildings completed this year.

Emporis is wrong, unless they are talking about when SwissRe was "topped out" (i.e. construction crews reached the final floor).


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

wjfox2002 said:


> I am 100% certain that SwissRe was officially completed in 2004!
> 
> I followed this building's construction from the laying of its foundations, right through to the official opening ... and I can assure you it was completed in 2004.
> 
> ...


Allright, I also checked Foster's website, the date of completion given there is 2004 so you seem to be right. But I'll leave my list as it is because Swiss Re seems to win the competition anyway, just let's bring in some intrigue 
Nonetheless I think Swiss Re is absolutely the best high-rise building of the year, perhaps even of a decade, saw it recently from nearby, it looks really incredible, the way to go for London kay:

A picture by me, not very high quality because of bad lighting but still it shows Swiss Re, I'll go to see it again by the first chance I'll get


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Too hard too decide, a lot of towers are perfect
But the most innovative design is maybe the Torre Agbar in Barcelona, just take a look at these awesome pics taken by Mmateoca:
(my other 2 choices are Swiss Re, and Felix Tower in Brisbane)


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

IMO swiss re is average, and Taipei 101 is ugliest tower of year 2004 for me. But on the other side Time warner centre is pure beauty, triumph palace looks massive and impressive, allthough it s not anything special beautifull it has some of spirit of old times.

no offence, but not everybody likes swiss re


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

^ only everyone that counts 

Seriously though, triumph place has a facade straight out of cold war. Not good...


----------



## MCC (Nov 4, 2003)

Taipei 101
Goldman Sachs Tower
Time Warner Center


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

individue said:


> IMO swiss re is average, and Taipei 101 is ugliest tower of year 2004 for me. But on the other side Time warner centre is pure beauty, triumph palace looks massive and impressive, allthough it s not anything special beautifull it has some of spirit of old times.
> 
> no offence, but not everybody likes swiss re


If Swiss Re is "average" then kill me but I won't find a skyscraper in the world which would be at least slightly "above average"! Man, Swiss Re is not average, it's a fu**ing masterpiece! 
Agreed about Taipei 101 though.


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

John, thing i dunno like @SwissRe is the fact it looks a bit... hm... dildish


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

individue said:


> John, thing i dunno like @SwissRe is the fact it looks a bit... hm... dildish


Let's just say it looks a bit... sexy


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

21st Century Tower, Dubai


----------



## ulex (Dec 1, 2003)

^ 
dxb_raptor, come on! The 21st Century Tower was completed in November 2003


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

swiss re, London
taipei 101, Taipei
torre agbar, Barcellona (or time warner center, NY)


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

The Gherkin (Swiss RE) but not Tapei 101. Its ugly. Canary Wharf towers as well because they still look new and good even though they're not- good architects mean these skyscrapers never age!


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Swiss Re, London








Frost Bank Building, Austin, Texas








Langham Place, Hong Kong


----------



## FCG (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll vote for the most elegant of all: Triumph Palace


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

For my last nomination, I guess I'll go with Goldman Sachs Tower, Jersey City...


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

^^ Goldman sach tower looks like wannabe Two International Finance Centre in HK


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2002)

01 Swiss RE

02 Goldman Sachs Tower

03 Buckhead Grand, Atlanta GA USA:


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Urumqi scrapers*

Here is the non existing (not yet catalogued) Hongshan Hotel and some other pics from Urumqi. The building in construction in the second pic (Zhongtian International Mansion) is 200m tall.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Guiyang, capital of Guizhou province, China*

According to Emporis the tallest building in Guiyang is 106m and it was built in 1988 .. I think some of these buildings are higher and newer than that ...


----------



## ulex (Dec 1, 2003)

Panda, you'd better sign your application at emporis and improve its database instead of posting sarcastic messages here


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Changchun and Harbin pivcs*

Emporis knows very well what they are doing .. But you are right .. I will refrain making remarks about them .. I believe everybody got my point ..
Here are 2 brand new buildings from Changchun and Harbin
unknown building in Changchun








Sinoway Hotel towers, Harbin


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Taiyuan, capital of Shanxi province, China*

If anybody knows when these buildings where completed please let us know all ... I think at least some of them are very recent.








Taiyuan World Trade Center ... reminds me of NYWTC


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Panda. We talking about buildings completed in 2004.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Dalian, Liaoning province, China*

These are the most recent buildings I know from Dalian
Shingi Park residential buildings








Zhongshan Square


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Shanghai 2004*

The building on the right (with the red ribbon) has just been completed. It is really not beautiful .. but kind of intriguing ..








I believe all these buildings have been completed this year. Please correct me if I am wrong and I will remove them from the forum.
















This one is in the Xujiahui Square area and it is just completed.








The building in the back, on the right is an awsome one. Sorry this pic is centered on the Science and Technology museum but I coundn't find any better .. I think this scraper would be a good candidate. If anybody have a better pic please post it.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Shenzhen 2004*

www.skyscraperpage.com has a pretty good data base and according to them both of these buildings was completed this year.
Golden Business Center








Hung Cheong Plaza


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Taichung Tower*

Taichung Tower is 192m an it has just been completed


----------



## nakata (Aug 6, 2004)

hi, Panda, please be serious. if you are not sure the completion date, then do not hurry to post. Besides, most of the buildings you posted are far from being eligible to be nominated. 
The Taiyuan world trade center is nice, though.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

@Panda
Please stop spamming this thread.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2004)

*Best new skyscraper of 2004 ???*

I am sorry guys .. I mistakenly thought that this forum is for the Best new skyscraper of 2004 in the World .. So, I posted a couple of handsome new buildings from China. I did not know that the forum is reserved to American and European (especially British) highrises.


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

panda said:


> I am sorry guys .. I mistakenly thought that this forum is for the Best new skyscraper of 2004 in the World .. So, I posted a couple of handsome new buildings from China. I did not know that the forum is reserved to American and European (especially British) highrises.


It is for the best new skyscraper of 2004 in the world. In this thread however, you just post your 3 nominations, not display what was built in 2004. 

Hope that clears up the confusion.


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

1st- Time Warner Center, New York

2nd-Hung Cheong Plaza (if it was completed this year)

3rd- ?? Not sure will decide later..


----------



## lyonsdown (Sep 11, 2002)

The taichung tower looks quite good for a chinese tower, unusually understated!


----------



## i-mean (Dec 16, 2004)

It's look like a fat pencil....no..no..it's not the best...


----------



## mmateoca (Jun 16, 2004)

Agbar tower in Barcelona (not finished)


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

I was forced to flip a coin to decide between #1 and #2. 

1. Swiss Re
2. Time Warner center
3. Taipei 101 (it's tall, at least)


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. Taipei 101
2. TWC
3. ?


----------

